#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Новости книгоиздания >  > > >  >  >  Чже Цонкапа "Малый Ламрим. Краткое руководство к этапам пути Пробуждения"

## Dechen Norzang

В издательстве Елизаветы Лёлиной вышел "Малый Ламрим"

СПб.: Лёлина Е. Н., 2017
60 x 84 1/32 (10 x 12,5 см), 1500 экз., 64 стр., твердый переплет 
Перевод с тибетского Ю. Спиридонова

Основоположник школы гелуг тибетского буддизма Чже Цонкапа (1357—1419) составил несколько трудов в традиции ламрим — поэтапного изложения пути к Пробуждению. Публикуемое здесь «Краткое руководство к этапам пути Пробуждения» (lam rim bsdus don), известное также под названием «Песнь духовного опыта» (lam rim nyams mgur), является наиболее сжатым из ламримов Цонкапы.



Заказать книгу: http://dharma.ru/product/17613

----------

Joy (22.04.2017), Владимир Николаевич (19.04.2017)

----------

